# صناعة الطوب الرملى الجيرى



## pop13 (17 فبراير 2010)

سؤال مهم للاخوة عن صناعة الطوب الجيرى 
وسؤال بالاخص عن الاوتوكلاف
ونحن نعلم ان صناعة الطوب الخرسانى يوجد منه انتاج يدوى وانتاج اتوماتك
وهل صناعة الطوب الرملى الجيرى يمكن انتاجه يدوياً ام مقتصر على الاوتوماتك

ارجوا من لديه المعرفة او الخبرة افادتنا وله جزيل الشكر


اخوكم ياسر


----------



## maanalhafez (22 فبراير 2010)

السادة المحترمون :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

نحن " شركة المنهل للبيئة والتنمية " شركة سورية مقرها في حماة " نرغب في تقديم أنفسنا لكم في ما نصنعه من معدات وتجهيزات وخطوط إنتاج في المجالات التالية :

§ مجابل البيتون الجاهز " مفتاح باليد " مع مكابس البلوك الآلية لإنتاج البلوك والأطاريف وبلاط الأرصفة " الأنترلوك " ..
§ خطوط إنتاج البلوك الرغوي الخفيف ( CLC ) ، مع إمكانية تحهيز عربات ناقلة للصب في المواقع .
§ خطوط إنتاج الحجر الصناعي .
§ أنظمة فلترة الغبار والهواء الملوث المتصاعد من معامل الاسمنت ومناشر الحجارة والرخام و معامل السكر و مجابل الإسفلت والصوامع المختلفة .. وأجهزة غسيل الغازات الملوثة .
§ محطات معالجة لمياه الآبار والأنهار ، و محطات تنقية مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي من النوع المدمج " صغيرة الحجم " والتي تعطي مياها صالحة للري ، وتصلح للمجمعات السكنية والقرى الصغيرة والمعامل الصغيرة ، مع إمكانية دراسة و تصنيع محطات أكبر ..
§ أنظمة تفريغ ونقل المواد الناعمة الجافة ( اسمنت بودرة ، حبوب ، مواد غذائية وصناعية ..) من السيارات إلى سيلوهات التخزين وبالعكس بواسطة الهواء ..
§ لوازم وخطوط الإنتاج للمصانع المختلفة ( سيور .. حلزونات نقل .. خزانات .. مبادلات حرارية .. ملقمات هزازة .. نواقل وعائية .. مطاحن .. غرابيل .. ) 
مع توفر إمكانية التركيب والتشغيل والتدريب وخدمة ما بعد البيع ...​زوروا موقعنا www.medcosy.com لمعرفة المزيد .​​المنهل للبيئة والتنمية​ 
سوريا - حماة​هاتف : 238118 - 00963332489012​فاكس : 00963332489011​جوال : 00963933253040​البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]​[email protected]​www.medcosy.com​​


----------

